# Shotgun sight advice!



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

I have never fitted a sight to a shotgun, and would appreciate any advice on just what sights are suitable and the pros and cons.
I will be installing the sight on a 3 inch chambered 12ga i intend to use for daytime calling foxes i have a turkey choke in this gun and a sight i feel may help on the longer shots it is all a bit experimental for me as i said i have never used a sight on a shotgun before. Any advice?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would NOT use one unless you are shooting slugs. If you need to be more precise, get a rifle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

There are mounts on the market to put scopes on just about any pump or semi auto shot gun. If your talking buck horn style sights I haven't a clue how it can be done with out the work of a good gun smith.

 Al


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A friend of mine had a ghost sight installed on his 870. They are just like the ones that are on the Benelli M4 shotgun. I love shooting his shotgun. I have the problem of not keeping my head in the same spot and waste more ammo than I care to admit. With his shotgun I do very well.

Ozzy Osbourne bites the heads off of bats. Chuck Norris bites the heads off of Siberian Tigers.


----------

